# old villager in main street



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 29, 2013)

i see an old villager fuchsia on main street but she havent a home in my town.
does thismean something or is this just random?


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2013)

They're just stopping by for a visit. Nothing more complex than that. It's just a nice little quirk of the game that your old villagers will still come visit your town.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

It should just be random! 
It's a cool feature I have yet to experience.


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 29, 2013)

ok  ty for the information!


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 30, 2013)

she is now in my shop! lol


----------



## Joy (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh wow that's really cute xD although I'd like Broffina to stay far away


----------



## Rendra (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 2 games and the villagers move from one town to the other. Fuchsia moved out of my second town (after moving in from my first town) and has shown up on Main Street in the first town. Camofrog moved from my first town and is still living in my second town, but he shows up on Main Street in the first town also.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes they show up in the shops and Club LOL also.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 30, 2013)

All mine moved into other towns so I've never seen them.


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Sep 1, 2013)

Now shes like evryday there!


----------



## Kaduk (Sep 1, 2013)

It would be awesome to see my villager that left.
I always liked Rodeo but not enough for me to ask him to stay LOL


----------



## Stitched (Sep 1, 2013)

The only two villagers I sent to the void are Ava and Camofrog.  If I see Camofrog I'm going to beat him with my net. Ava would be nice to see though c:


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, they seem to hang out on Main Street for weeks, if not longer. I see Harry and Yuka there just about every day. I wanted them gone for a reason, and they came back to haunt me!


----------

